# Trying to find out what type of hinges these are???



## scotty47 (Jun 27, 2009)

Can anyone help me find what these hinges are called and where I can buy some in chrome also a drilling jig.

Thanks in advance…......


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I would call it a barrel hinge. Let me look for where to get it.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's one
https://www.hardwaretree.com/products.php?cat=Lift+Off+Hinges+Loose+Pin+Hinges


----------



## scotty47 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you firefighterontheside, I sent them an email to see if they also sell a jig.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

With that small "arm" sticking out of the top half, I wonder if this is spring loaded?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

The arm is actually the bolt going into the door at an angle.


----------

